# Does physical exercise bore you?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm talking about exercise in general. Maybe you've found a routine you can tolerate, but, if exercise in general bores you, that would be a reason to vote "yes."

If you've noticed a change, post what caused it.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Used to enjoy more hardcore sports like double-black diamond skiing, etc. But I wrecked my back and had to trade them in for more moderate exercise which bores me but I like the results so yoga/pilates/stairs/lunges are done in a rotating workout regime approx. four days a week.


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Duo said:


> Used to enjoy more hardcore sports like double-black diamond skiing, etc. But I wrecked my back and had to trade them in for more moderate exercise which bores me but I like the results so yoga/pilates/stairs/lunges are done in a rotating workout regime approx. four days a week.


Similar-ish with me: I did MMA and then went to ice hockey and now all of abuse is catching up with me so I can't go as hard as I could before. Concussions, dislocations, now my feet are just wrecked as well. 

Weights bore me to tears - really anything in the gym does. I need to be mentally engaged or I can't focus, get bored, and either quit early or just don't go. Thing is, when I was training to keep up with activities, I was at the gym all of the time. So motivated to compete. 

I am trying to find something else that motivates me to be active but is maybe a little easier on the body.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Some very accomplished people in this thread lol

But yeah, I think swimming is going to be that thing for me. I can't tolerate the mindnumbingness of weights.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

stathamspeacoat said:


> Similar-ish with me: I did MMA and then went to ice hockey and now all of abuse is catching up with me so I can't go as hard as I could before. Concussions, dislocations, now my feet are just wrecked as well.
> 
> Weights bore me to tears - really anything in the gym does. I need to be mentally engaged or I can't focus, get bored, and either quit early or just don't go. Thing is, when I was training to keep up with activities, I was at the gym all of the time. So motivated to compete.
> 
> I am trying to find something else that motivates me to be active but is maybe a little easier on the body.


Gyms are a pain in the ass unless you have one in home, gross (germaphobe) and annoying (people hassling you for attention). Have you considered an exercise regime at home so you can entertain yourself in cyberspace, whether clips, music videos, etc?


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Duo said:


> Gyms are a pain in the ass unless you have one in home, gross (germaphobe) and annoying (people hassling you for attention). Have you considered an exercise regime at home so you can entertain yourself in cyberspace, whether clips, music videos, etc?


Yea, I did P90X and enjoyed it but I can only do it twice in a row at most before I get tired of Tony and his sunshine and need to take a break haha

I'd like to find something else like that, maybe 2-3 that I can cycle through. I've tried other workout videos but if I'm comfortably breathing, I'm not having fun.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

stathamspeacoat said:


> Yea, I did P90X and enjoyed it but I can only do it twice in a row at most before I get tired of Tony and his sunshine and need to take a break haha
> 
> I'd like to find something else like that, maybe 2-3 that I can cycle through. I've tried other workout videos but if I'm comfortably breathing, I'm not having fun.


Had a friend of a friend who's a personal trainer, tailor my home workouts for me where once the routine was created, his presence wasn't needed. Maybe that's a possible route for you? Perhaps a personal trainer that you know through a gym or something?


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Duo said:


> Had a friend of a friend who's a personal trainer, tailor my home workouts for me where once the routine was created, his presence wasn't needed. Maybe that's a possible route for you? Perhaps a personal trainer that you know through a gym or something?


Hmmm! That's actually an awesome idea - can have it tweaked when I get bored. Thank you! I think I will look into this!


----------



## Senah (Oct 17, 2017)

I put in a home gym in my garage with the padded flooring ordered from a wholesaler. I have videos (you can subscribe online or do youtube for free) so you can change it up. When I learn the routine I put on EDM music and just change it up but do the same (like Tae-Bo which I love). 

I also do a lot of hiking out with my dog. If you are going uphill it really is a good workout, especially if you carry a pack. I also have concussions and a TBI so the kickboxing and hockey are off the books for me now, though I still have dreams I'm skating laps in the rink. 

I also have a rowing machine that I love. It is such a great workout if you do it correctly, and really zen. For my core and back (one supports the other) I started doing some pilates classes that my friend offers but on the machines for better support and in groups of two, and they are good.

I find as someone who is prone to feeling a bit down, exercise and also being outdoors is super important to mood.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

I find it easy to calm my mind and focus when I sit quietly (meditation etc.), and impossible when I have to move my body.

I also dislike rhythm and competition.

The only movement that gets me to a good mental place is hiking in beautiful nature.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Depends on the type. Gym exercise bores me. Physical activity in the real world (hiking, etc)? No.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

I find exercise meditative, so not boring at all. 

I enjoy going on long runs which I find to be a good time to think and clear my mind. Lifting and push-ups etc I never do for more than a few minutes... so not long enough to get bored. And sports are always fun to play.

Maybe if someone was forcing you to exercise in a manner you didn't enjoy and when you weren't in the mood for it then I'd be boring. But I can't say I found gym class boring growing up, it was like the best part of the day. And now I'm an adult and not any sort of prof athlete, so I just exercise when I want, how I want, and I get a lot of joy out of it. I'm planning on getting a mountain bike soon and add that into my workout.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

The monotony has started to override the physical rush and adrenaline. 

Doesn't help that I have a bad leg (that can't be operated upon) so it limits what I really like to do for exercise which is things like biking, roller-blading etc. The gym workout space is too closed up and I miss the rush of just being out in the world. To go out to me means to go out. It doesn't mean go from one four-walled cage right into another.


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

No. There's a ton of new and interesting things for me to try. It doesnt just have to be lifting weights or running on a treadmill.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I find exercise excruciatingly boring. Fortunately, I'm entertained by activity. My diet also keeps me fit.


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

Exercise is horrible. 
I raised two boys and I am now into grandkid(s). 
Thats more exercise then any machine/sport will ever give you.
Well...with the caveat that you actually do things with your children. 



Now that I am kinda free from the kid life sentence I dedicate most of 
my time doing the opposite of exercising and I have to say... I have never felt better!
So much time and so much to not do...its a heck of a good time.


----------



## orion83uk (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes and No.

Yes - Going to gym bores the hell out of me. Up until approx 4 years ago I used to go regularly 3 to 4 times a week religiously, then, quite literally in the middle of a workout one day thought "this is just boring" and left. I've tried to go back a few times since, but I never stick to it for the same reason. I can live without ever achieving that 6-pack.

No - Running I love doing all year round, and, in good weather, cycling. Does washing the car count (weirdly therapeutic)?


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

I used to only workout at home and it was quite boring to me. Now I have a great personal trainer with a home gym that I see once a week and she, as well as my own accomplishments, really motivate me. I cannot stand public gyms. Most of the people there are so superficial and it makes me uncomfortable.

Anything including exploring (hiking etc.) or swimming I LOVE.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I put the poll in the NT sub-forum for a reason: to get answers from NTs only. Please respect that.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah, it does, especially if it's the same thing done for 15+ minutes. This is why HIIT and yoga work for me. Yoga, you're always doing something different. HIIT, you can mix things up too and I never go longer than 15 mins with it.

I'm glad I found these because prior to that, I used to just do walking around my neighbourhood and that bored me to tears. I could only ever keep it up for a couple weeks at time.


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

I used to be so bored of exercise, the only way I'd stay in shape is cause myself to lose weight through rough diets everytime I gained some.
I work out now though. I feel like in the past I used to not have a real goal. I wanted to get "ripped" but I didn't really know why I was doing it or how or whatever.
I feel like when I got a goal, of like, getting more fleible and faster for a certain highschool sport I started to enjoy it more. Just having a goal and a deadline was very motivating to me.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Not at all. When I exercise, my brain releases endorphins, and that rush helps me keep on pushing.

I also love the outdoors. I love feeling the sun's warmth and the air in my face, and seeing the deep blue sky on a clear day produces a calming effect. There are always new places to explore, be it parks I haven't visited, or suburbs I haven't explored.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes. Rock climbing (indoor) is my favourite sport because you really need to use your mind, its a puzzle. I also used to swim a lot, which is pretty mindless but also meditative, and some leisure biking which is enjoyable because of being outdoors. Can't stand gyms.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

So many intellectually astute individuals in this thread. Maybe we should give them IQ tests while they work out. 
To answer the question. A bit I don't do it because I have fun doing it. I do it to be fit.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

[disclosure: i got diagnosed with a 'tendinopathy' thing six months ago, which gets instantly really-fucked-up by even the wimpiest stuff even now. and i'm still patchy as hell about doing rehab, because most of it involves getting down on the floor and i'm lazy that way :tongue:. so the problem's not better and i don't actually do either of these atm]. 

but aside from that, the two things taht i do are lifting (for fun) and cycling (transportation). 

cycling i do for transportation alone and for nothing else. but with that said, i ride a bike pretty much everywhere even though i don't have to. i do own a car, but in my 'regular' life i was using it once a week at the most, for a 10k round trip.


* *






that can be _very_ embarrassing. about a year back, my car got towed aka moved five or six blocks away because i hadn't noticed the city had had 'no park here' signs sitting out on that block for a week. so they towed it aka moved it a few blocks away . . . and even when it dawned on me that it wasn't there, i could not find a record of it in any car-towing lots. 

so i thought someone had stolen it, and i got myself all into that. oh my god. the insurance woman asked me what make and model it was and at least i knew that. i knew the licence plate number as well. but the year? [i think it's 2007 but i could be wrong]. i'unno, i said. i thought you people would from when i insured it with you. why would i know? i bought it the year my kid finished high school, i said. i know that. and it was a last-year-car then . . . and he turned 18 that year, so that means i bought it in 2008 . . . i don't know what that woman's problem was :tongue:.

but the mileage might well have been the worst part. of course i had no clue what it was. second off, she just flat didn't believe what i [high ball] guessed it to be. i got so traumatized by the whole thign that i looked when i tracked the thing down. so i'm now in a position to state that at that time i had had it for ten years and put 35 thousand kilometres onto the clock for a total of 54 thousand right then. 

and then was me not knowing and not being able to remember if i'd ever had a spare key. i still don't know and still can't remember. 

but no. the worst part was the point where she called back and told me it 'hadn't' been stolen. ooooo, you found it, i say. no ma'am, i'm just telling you that it wasn't stolen. what do you mean, i said. it's not there. it may not be there but it wasn't stolen. but how the hell do you know? because it can't be. but but i said. she says, it can't be stolen; it has an immobilizer. it doesn't, i said with intense certainty. i would know that if it did, and i never bought any such thing. she fetches in a deep sigh and explains key-embedded ignition chips and i was so intrigued i completely lost track of her point. oh, the whole thing was painful from top to bottom.

i did find it, if you're still following this. found it while biking home from _dropping the keys off with them_. 





i can't explain lifting without being a pain in the so-precious neck. it's one of those things that just fascinate me. i do often delay getting in to the gym, because it's such a different world it can be hard to visualize when i'm not there. but once i'm there and it takes hold on me i can piss away hours.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I like to climb in the mountain, dance, swim, go for walk with music, horse-riding, etc.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

In college, I used to play tennis and practice karate. Years later, I started learning Krav Maga. I’ve become exceedingly efficient at it. Certainly, those activities aren’t done for their own sake. They serve a purpose, they strengthen my discipline and sharpen my competitive attitude. Moreover, I like walking every now and then.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Nookie Monster said:


> If you've noticed a change, post what caused it.



. . . okay, i came back to this.

lifting fails to bore me because every rep is like a problem that i get to solve. everything about it is geometry, really, but it's geometry that you can feel. if you get out of position the whole thing feels different, pretty much right away. i'm not especially strong, but i do tend to lift in the 3x5 range. and in that style you choose enough weight that you can feel all of it. you know it the moment the bar drifts away from the place it should be.

you asked what 'changed' me and i guess the answer is mark rippetoe. i was obsessed already, but rippetoe's book starting strength completely demystified the whole thing. lifting is about nothing but a completely straight line from the bar to the ground, if you ask rippetoe. the rest is just kinesiology, opinion, and sometimes some funny pictures (with him).

there's no such thing as getting a perfect rep, i suppose. but there's always the chance of getting a *better* one. i find it very addictive that way. and it's just very, very satisfying.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

lilysocks said:


> rippetoe's book starting strength completely demystified the whole thing


That's surprising. Are you familiar with anatomy jargon? I tried reading that book after I'd been lifting for a while (so I was somewhat familiar with the concepts). I could not understand at least half of it because of the anatomy discussion. I think I got the main ideas I needed to execute my lifts, but getting them was a struggle.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Nookie Monster said:


> I could not understand at least half of it because of the anatomy discussion.


it's terribly dense, so not much of it penetrated first time around. but then i'd go lift for a while and gradually some problem would emerge and another segment of the book would make sense. it didn't penetrate until it was relevant.

i can't recall how much i knew before lifting, but i've sure learned a lot since i started. i guess the anatomical explanations just make sense to me. my trainer said once 'don't give her that kind of [heuristic] cue. she's an analyzer'.


----------



## solarnis (Apr 9, 2018)

I voted no because overall I don't find exercise boring, I use to hate cardio but lately, I have been finding ways to make it more exciting. Instead of running on a treadmill, I take my lunch and run outside on some trails. Lucky for me its the summer, not to sure what I am going to do when the winter months roll back around.


----------



## Tabris (May 6, 2017)

I almost never do any physical exercise ... But when I do (meme not meant), I don't get bored as long as I have something to do at the same time (listening to music or some comedy show, watching TV/DVD, talking and listening to someone, ...).


----------



## thirtyhertz (Nov 7, 2013)

I've found that exercise for the purpose of exercise bored me, so I found ways to get my physical activity with another motivation. For example I drag around some heavy pieces of wood to build some bushcraft structures in the woods. Thinking about the structure keeps the mind busy while you do the work.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

No. I actually get bored and antsy if I've gone a few days without exercising.


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

luemb said:


> Yes. Rock climbing (indoor) is my favourite sport because you really need to use your mind, its a puzzle. I also used to swim a lot, which is pretty mindless but also meditative, and some leisure biking which is enjoyable because of being outdoors. Can't stand gyms.



Never much of a sports guy but I enjoyed rock climbing. The problem solving, thinking through the pain the synergy with a good belay. You don't appreciate a good belay until you've climbed with a bad belay on the other end of the rope. Having a bad belay quickly tunes you in on how to be a better belay. It addictive you find yourself dreaming about climbing. Waiting to spend a couple of hours in the gym to work on a new route, inventing obstacles to challenge yourself.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Nookie Monster said:


> I'm talking about exercise in general. Maybe you've found a routine you can tolerate, but, if exercise in general bores you, that would be a reason to vote "yes."
> 
> If you've noticed a change, post what caused it.


This is the wrong question to ask IMO.

It isn't whether _exercise itself_ bores you, it's _how you go about getting it_ that does. For example, I love walking and hiking, and for me taking a physically demanding hike through the mountains is incredibly fun, as is swimming, boating, rafting, kayaking ... All of these are _forms of exercise._

But I can't abide going to the gym. _That_ bores me to tears. 

So I can't answer the question as asked because the answer is yes one way and no a different way. The question being asked, in other words, is the wrong question entirely.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

knife said:


> It isn't whether _exercise itself_ bores you, it's _how you go about getting it_ that does.


Maybe. I won't assume that's true for every NT.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been doing hard physical labor for 46 years
I could not imagine not doing it
a feeling of satisfaction of doing a hard days job
something that is lost for the newer generations


----------



## ukulele (Jan 3, 2017)

They bore me when I do them mindlessly. 
When I put an effort (when I challenge myself) and focus into what I am doing- no, not really.

I think it applies to everything else I do.


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

I voted yes, but only because i haven't really bothered looking for a specific form of exercise that would interest me, if there even is any. On rare occasions i've gone for relatively lengthy walks, if that counts. Those rare occasions being whenever i'm off from work for extended periods of time, seeing as my job is so physically exhausting i just don't feel like doing anything when i get back home.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes it's boring if it's controlled exercise like doing the same thing over and over. I'm trying to exercise where it can stay interesting. Whereas my fiancee bought a Gold's Gym Membership, I bought a Texas state park annual pass. I'll do a bunch of hiking in different places so it shouldn't get old.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

Just came from the gym. Nope, doesn't bore me.


----------



## AlphaFox (Jun 29, 2018)

Workout two 1-hour sessions a day, 6-days week: weights, rowing, and hiking or cycling. If it's ever "boring" then I'm not trying hard enough and need to up the intensity. Getting ripped is an awesome feeling.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Blunt Trauma Benty said:


> I'm talking about exercise in general. Maybe you've found a routine you can tolerate, but, if exercise in general bores you, that would be a reason to vote "yes."
> 
> If you've noticed a change, post what caused it.


Generally, yes. I've enjoyed activities (e.g. hiking) which involves physical exercise but just plain old exercise routines are phenomenally boring to me. That's perhaps the biggest reason I do not exercise.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Working out itself is not what I would say is exciting.
I have found that out by working out at home.
Had a full set of hex weights etc and it's just not the same as going to the gym for me.

What motivates me most is seeing hot girls at the gym.
I don't bother anyone at the gym I just workout and leave but it helps to know there is likely some smoking gal that I wouldn't see by sitting at home.

Plus I am competitive so it's good to gauge how much I am lifting in respect to others.
I care about being fit and healthy so I know I have to get lifting or I'll be fat or meek.

I keep it interesting by watching videos of physical trainers and the like and checking their tips and tricks on different exercises.

I don't really consider hiking physical exercise so maybe that's why I like it.
It's just about walking around and seeing nature which I dig, so I can go for miles and miles and not be phased.

I mean you do get sore from it but it's not like sprint training or doing tons of squats.

All and all I am not super routine oriented so it sort of comes in spurts of inspiration.
I did find that when I was stressed I was working out at the gym a lot more, which is a pretty healthy coping mechanism.


----------



## BerserkerGambit (Jul 3, 2018)

As long as it's beneficial, the right level of difficulty, or intensity I can't complain.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

My physical exercise is walking around campus with a heavy backpack. Maybe I'll do some indoor running on the weekends, that's basically it. I'm not a gym rat.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

It depends on how you're exercising. 

Cardio;
High Interval Intensity Training (ex: sprinting, circuit training)
Low Intensity Steady State (ex: long distance running, cycling)

Weightlifting;
Free Weights (ex: bodybuilding, powerlifting)
Bodyweight (ex: calisthenics, gymnastics)


----------



## NotABird (Jan 13, 2017)

Do you guys think there's a difference between Se-type vs Si-type preference for physical exercises? 

My INTJ friend is my yoga buddy but unlike me, she also enjoys highly intense classes like Spin and Kickboxing. I wonder if that has anything to do with her inferior Se. 

The idea of being in a class with a scoreboard that broadcasts everyone's performance + ranking, and having a instructor yell-motivating the class just....does not interest me. I prefer exercises where I can motivate myself at my own pace – swimming, running, pilates, yoga, dance. Or is that just my inferior Te talking lol.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

It depends....I don't like going to a gym.So I walk around and play soccer for around 2 hrs (4-5 times in a week) and play guitar(flamenco) gives good exercise for fingers.


----------



## bleurhg (Mar 19, 2018)

I used to hate it, but now, it's my lifestyle. I had a severe anxiety disorder awhile back, and exercise would help calm me down, so I started doing it all the time. Now, I love exercise; weights and cardio, specifically. It's actually relaxing for me. I do watch TV or listen to podcasts while I do it, though.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Playing sports with others really excites me a lot; the gym and indoor swimming alone bores me.

I need to have a challenge, competition to beat the other person/people, and/or work well together with one or more others (also as positive challenge). Otherwise, I will find it really boring and doll to do so, exersizing.


So I guess, I will vote for a yes, while purely exercizing bores me then. And apparently I am in the NT section.


----------



## Melodiousfunk (Aug 20, 2017)

It bores me but it's also good for health (particularly mental health in my case) so I do it. I generally feel less depressed and apathetic if I exercise. It took me a loooooong time to realize that though.


----------



## Abnormalentp (Aug 18, 2018)

I am in high school and I swim for the high school team and I love it. I usually think a lot about different things when I am swimming so maybe that's why I don't get bored.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes. I've found it boring for my whole life. I do exercise of course because I have to keep healthy, but man its one of the most boring things ever. Never enjoyed playing sports. Don't enjoy watching sports either.

Although I have to say, I do play in a sports team now and its kind of fun, but I still hate running, but I have to do it...


----------



## Kanani (Jul 21, 2016)

Most exercise is mind-numbing unless I have something to watch, something to listen to, someone to talk to, or something to think about. Irish dancing is an exception. I don't exercise nearly enough.


----------



## INTxress (Aug 25, 2018)

Used to be a gym-freak in the past, but constant repetitive moves bore me out and I eventually found myself changing my workout to swimming and I joined my school's tennis team. It's not as good as my own workout system, though, but I just couldn't be motivated to lift now.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's only tolerable of I have some type of good music. I suck at sports as well. But used to be one of the top runners in my younger school days.


----------



## CowardlyPal (Jul 9, 2018)

I fall asleep if I exercise. Not worth it really.

Uh, but it depends the type of exercise. I don’t really like gyms or whatever, because it’s expensive and everyone likes to show off they’ve been to the gym and the whole thing makes me uncomfortable.
And I don’t like team games ‘cos everyone gets really upset when you fall asleep mid-game.

But I like, like, mountain climbing and swimming. Stuff you can do with friends and you end up exercising without really realising it, but also there’s no element of competition so I don’t piss everyone off when I pass out.


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

Traditional exercise is pretty boring, yes. Music helps big time. That said, I do love to run, hike and mountain climb.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I used to have a gym membership because I wanted to be more active like my boyfriend.

So he’d bring me to the gym with him and teach me how to use certain machines... but it was a struggle. I couldn’t help but feel sleepy, especially when I have to do the same thing for many reps. I would yawn every minute while using the rowing machine or squatting. Meanwhile, he was all pumped and energetic. Gym was pretty much doing the opposite to me. Plus, I was always lowkey disgusted by the state of the machines... thinking of the germs.. lol

Anyway, gym membership is cancelled now.


----------



## sheepysowner (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm recovering from anorexia so I'm not allowed to exercise. Before recovery, I would do 20,000 steps every single day and goddamn it was a chore. However, on some occasions walking can actually be enjoyable - assuming I've got good music, good scenery, and the right frame of mind.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Not an NT, sorry, didn't notice the forum before replying.

Yes, it's mostly boring and repetitive. I do like the feeling afterwards, like I've accomplished something great, the rush of endorphins, every part of me feels more alive. I haven't found a way to get addicted to it yet, though. I lack consistency because I tend to bargain with myself and I'm influenced by my moods a lot. I'll never do anything if I don't feel like it. But I do like walking (not exactly power walking, but not slow either) because I can zone out with my thoughts and make it look like it's not exercising while it's actually good for my body. And I go through phases of more intensive squash playing because it's super fast and fun, it draws me out of my mind for a couple of hours and I can enjoy the teamwork.


----------

